# Hi newbi here



## sevans28 (Aug 5, 2008)

I just bought three new speakers to replace old Cerwin Vegas,and need to know how to set up my Denon 2807 receiver crossover or eq to get the most out of my speakers? I just bought the Def Tech studio monitor 350 for l/r and center is Definitive Technology - dual 5-1/4" 2-way center-channel speaker and i have already have 10" pro cube sub and Speaker Craft in ceiling speakers for rears any help would be appreciated thanks


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

sevans28 said:


> I just bought three new speakers to replace old Cerwin Vegas,and need to know how to set up my Denon 2807 receiver crossover or eq to get the most out of my speakers? I just bought the Def Tech studio monitor 350 for l/r and center is Definitive Technology - dual 5-1/4" 2-way center-channel speaker and i have already have 10" pro cube sub and Speaker Craft in ceiling speakers for rears any help would be appreciated thanks


THX recommends to use the crossover at 80Hz, What's the speaker frequency response?? ...if they go down to 30Hz or 35Hz, maybe you can try them as full range/large :yes:

Does your AVR has the auto-calibration feature??? ...if it does, try it first.


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

Even if they do go lower, I'd stick with 80HZ.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Hi Steve, Welcome aboard!

I agree with the above posts, as you have a sub I would set the crossovers all to 80Hz and let the sub do the work on the lower frequencies. This will free up the receivers amps to properly drive the rest of your speakers. 

PS, just for your info using ALL CAPS in posts is considered shouting and is hard to read.

Enjoy your stay with us.


----------



## nova (Apr 30, 2006)

I don't completely agree with the previous posts :hide:
Looks like those speakers can dig down to 26Hz (whether they actually do or not :dontknow:, dunno when they start to roll off either) but, 80Hz is a good place to start. If they do dig deep you may find they sound better with the crossover at 60Hz or even 40Hz (your Denon will have no problems driving these). My speakers' specs say 27Hz, I like the crossover at 60Hz. Play around with speaker placement, sub placement, crossover settings, REW and see what sounds best. May take awhile to find the optimal set up but it's worth the time.


----------



## sevans28 (Aug 5, 2008)

Thanks to all replies sorry about caps lock but,the two def techs have 8" radiators and tried them at large but distorted at higher volume then set them to small and fine at higher volume but not a lot of midrange but i will play with th cross over and auto callibration,thanks again and i will post results


----------



## sevans28 (Aug 5, 2008)

Ok thanks again, I set the crossover for r/l at 60hz and the center at 80hz and the rears at 80hz and looked at my sub settings and I had LFE + main so I put it back just LFE.I think it sounds better but I didnt have much time to test it but the sub sounds alot better I think, it really rocks the house.
My set up so far is a 61" led dlp samsung just bought 2 weeks ago really enjoy it but need to get calabrated,denon 2807,a ps3 for blue ray player,L/R def tech 350 but i wanted bp 7004,SpeakerCraft - Custom Round Series 6-1/2"120W In-Ceiling Speakers for the rears,center channel def tech CLR2002,and def tech 10" pro cube sub.My room is small only 15'L x 10'W and sofa is on the back wall of course,thats why i went with in ceiling speakers and they are quite nice so far.
Im finding more features on my denon almost everytime i play with it,next i need to figure out the best way to adjust the eq for each speaker


----------

